
US secretly created Cuban Twitter to stir unrest and undermine government (2014) - thewarpaint
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/03/us-cuban-twitter-zunzuneo-stir-unrest
======
organicdude
I don't like Russians interfering with USA elections.

But when we do stuff like this to another country, I guess what goes around
comes around.

~~~
HNLurker2
We've been doing it since the cold war.

Greater good?

~~~
devoply
Da. Greater good comrade.

